
The U.S. Now Leads the World in Confirmed Coronavirus Cases - rainhacker
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/26/health/usa-coronavirus-cases.html
======
zalkota
This is likely a result of better testing capacity compared to other
countries.

Im tempted to believe that China has lied about their cases. Theres a city in
China with 1054 recovered but only 4 deaths. Seems odds

~~~
olliej
What? The US is drastically behind most other countries. I fully agree with
you that I don't trust the Chinese Gov specifically (their track record is not
stellar).

But the reality is the US delayed the various lock downs longer than it should
have, actively prevented testing, and even today is not able to do regular and
free drive through testing of everyone (which other countries are doing). If
anything I expect that the US gov reports are _understating_ the counts.

~~~
tdfx
> If anything I expect that the US gov reports are understating the counts.

Oh definitely, just not as much as before. Testing went from impossible to "if
you're lucky".

------
cobookman
*not per capita or per geographic area. Europe is still leading [https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/en/geographical-distribution-2019...](https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/en/geographical-distribution-2019-ncov-cases)

US (327mil) has 5.4x the population of Italy (60mil).

Italy, Spain, France, Germany, and UK combined have about the same population
as the US. Across those countries there's 193k COVID-19 cases.

------
jaequery
I honestly have no idea what is going on. This is like one bad dream I just
can’t wake up from.

Not sure how the tens of millions of people losing jobs and businesses going
to be affected in coming months.

